# Vehicular CC options



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

I am curious what options are chosen by those who travel extensively? Other than an ankle holster I dont think there is a body carry that can be put into action quickly from a seated position with seatbelt on. I am currently carrying my Kimber in a Crossbreed Supertuck @ 3:00 on the strong side, and it is quite the exercise to get to it, clear it, and get the pistol out while seated in my truck under the seatbelt.

I dont like to take my pistol out to drive because to get it reholstered correctly upon arrival at my destination involves dropping my pants halfway to my knees, and getting the tuck, and blousing " just right". This is a little hard to do most places I am going for work.

I am considering using Velcro to mount a simple OC holster in the gap between the driver seat, and the center bench seat. This would place the grip about 4" from my hand with the way I rest my arm while driving. Legally it would be considered concealed, but my permit covers that. I already have a safe bolted, and cabled under the passenger seat for times I am working at college,school, and private residence jobsites, so leaving the second gun in the truck would not be a security issue. This would require purchasing another handgun ( throw me in the briarpatch!).

Anybody have a better idea?


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

DeSantis Ambidextrous - Black - Kingston Car Seat Holster N92BJLSZ0 FREE S&H N92BJLSZ0. DeSantis Style N92 Holsters, DeSantis Holsters.

This is the style I have for my Glock 19 but, I didn't buy it at this location. I got it at a gun show. It's truly fantastic.
I CC my G19 in a Tucker, "Silent Thunder" and when I get in my car I can easily take it off and put it, holster and all, into this car seat holster. That way I'm not worried about the trigger not being covered.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

There are a few options that I've looked into.
1. The NRA sells as holster that mounts to the car's seat. My jury is still out on this one.
2. Crossbreed and other holster makers sell a holster with velcro on the back that can be mounted lots of places in the car.
3. There is a plastic coated magnet that can be mounted almost anywhere including under furniture.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Actually, it's my experience that vehicles are too large for cc. Even the Mini Cooper prints and causes my belt to sag. A handgun is a lot more practical for cc, and a lot easier to unholster in a crowd.

And speaking of handguns, some drivers in the US (driving from the left side of the car) find that a cross draw holster is good for drawing their gun while in a driving position (assuming they - and you - are right handed).


----------



## Seabee (May 11, 2010)

*Vehicle CCW*

Yes, cross-draw if you're right handed is the way to go. It keeps the firearm very close, but hidden, if a bad guy wants to carjack from driver's side. My choice Glock 26 in Blackhawk Serpa, the holster tilts forward. Sweet....


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Seabee said:


> Yes, cross-draw if you're right handed is the way to go. It keeps the firearm very close, but hidden, if a bad guy wants to carjack from driver's side. My choice Glock 26 in Blackhawk Serpa, the holster tilts forward. Sweet....


I like the idea of a cross draw for a righty while driving but, I looked and looked and couldn't find one other than a cheesy little nylon job from Active Pro Gear, I think that's their name. I went ahead and ordered one with the thought that I'd return it after trying it out (it was a disaster) but I let it sit around too long and now it's at THE bottom of my holster box.


----------



## SargeTN (Jul 16, 2010)

My 87 IROC-Z has a spot between the center console and the driver's seat that holds my .40 perfectly. When I'm in KY (open carry state) I keep it there. IF for some reason I were to get pulled over all I would have to do is set it on the seat and let the officer know for it to be legal. Hopefully I'll have my CCW soon and will cover that.


----------

